
Labor agrees to pass encryption laws 'to keep Australians safe' over Christmas - ngngngng
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/labor-agrees-to-pass-encryption-laws-to-keep-australians-safe-over-christmas
======
savethefuture
"The government had repeatedly argued it was vital to pass the encryption laws
before the holiday period, when intelligence agencies said they would come in
handy to deal with an annual spike in terror threats."

Those intelligence agencies always seem to know what is best for everyone
else. Do they themselves use encryption, of course they do because it works.

